# Oshie the Rottador



## OshieTheRottador (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi! First time on here and just wanted to share!

Well, my fiancee and I recently got a new puppy. He is now about 4.5 months old and a joy. He is half Rottweiler and half Labrador (hence Rottador) and we named him after my favorite St. Louis Blues hockey player. Dorky, I know, but I wanted a tough name like Bowser or Brutus. She wanted a "cute" name like Max or Cody. All good names, but we couldn't agree so I jokingly said, "What about Oshie?" (after TJ Oshie) and she loved it!

Oshie definitely exhibits the attributes of both breeds he possesses. From the Labrador, he shows the love of swimming, retrieving and loyalty to family (at this stage of his life, almost seperation anxiety). He also loves tearing up any tissues or rugs we happen to leave out. He also is very good with kids and other dogs although he loves to jump up on other dogs and is extremely excitable. On the other end of the spectrum he has the Rottweiler tendencies, too. He is so stubborn and hilariously tries to herd children at times. He isn't a cuddle type either and likes to be near, but not cuddling with us. He has the Rottweiler markings, but the body of a Lab and garners a ton of attention at parks and pet stores.

So without further ado, here is Oshie! (these are all when he was about 2-3 months old):


----------



## jyt47 (Jul 13, 2009)

I am sure getting into the dishes will just be a start!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

What a little bundle of cuteness.  I see he got the Rottweiler independence and intelligence as well. Why wait for snacks when there are some so easily available?  I like his name.


----------



## OshieTheRottador (Jul 15, 2009)

jyt47 said:


> I am sure getting into the dishes will just be a start!


Oh I know it! He has a very hard problem staying off the furniture. But he has a really sweet disposition and is a great companion!


----------



## adgautreau (Jul 3, 2009)

Shiner does the dishes too!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Let's see, my big brother lives in St Louis, so I think I need to send him to your house to dog nap...I mean visit Oshie... Like the name even tho I have no idea who he's named after... but it seems to fit him. Now you just need to take new pictures of him so that when big brother stops by to say hello, he'll know which dog to take...er, uh, I mean pet.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

He's gong to be a really good-looking dog when he gets older! Right now he's just cute.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I want that puppy! However, I think a Rottador puppy would be more fun than I could stand. I'm not sure I can even wrap my head around the concept.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

OshieTheRottador said:


>


Hey, he's learning already! Wish my pup would help me do the dishes!


----------



## YouMeandPupMakes3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Omigosh! I want to snuggle him!


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Omg he looks just like Sasha.She is a rotti heeler cross, would that be a rottler?.I love that rottie color, your pup is a cutie.Ours has a bigger patch of white on her chest but has the same tannish color to her ears and basic same coloring.She is 13 weeks old.
She is a mess too.I love that second picture, looks just like he is laughing.


----------



## OshieTheRottador (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah he does look like he is laughing. It's probably my favorite of him so far. I'll post more pics now that he's around 5 months old and SO big now.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Very cute, I love the facial markings! <3


----------



## Susan Weich (Aug 27, 2009)

My dog's name is Oshie too! In fact, I'm finding out that a lot of Blues fans are naming their pets Oshie.
I am a reporter with the St. Louis Post-Dispatch and am writing a column about this phenomenon. I'd like to interview you.
You can contact me at 636-255-7207 or e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Susan Weich


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, how cute. I love the "makeup" on the eybrows. Well that's what I call it.


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

Rattoador wow.. Little oshie is so cute


----------

